# Going to be fun tree removal...



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 18, 2009)

My parents have a tree at their river lot that is going to fall in the river...I really would like to remove it before it ends up in the river and causes a snag/log jamb...I already have an idea what I am going to do to remove it, but just want you guys to think outside of the box for me...I grabbed a couple of pictures to give you an idea...I don't have a crane or bucket truck, just a Jeep w/ a winch and a couple of saws...


----------



## capetrees (Aug 18, 2009)

This does look fun. On a much smaller version, I had something like this a few weeks ago hanging over a ladies house and had to remove it. 

In the first picture, climb the tree in the foreground up nice and high. Throw a rigging rope up into a crotch up high and down to the hanging tree. 

Get out on the hanging tree as far out as you can and tie it off. 

Getting the rope as tight as you can, tie off the other end of the rope to the base of the tree in the foreground. 

Go to the opposite side of the hanging tree and cut the side of the tree, not straight down. This will create a weak point and hinge the tree laterally and toward the tree in the foreground.

Continue cutting as the hanging tree swings around and away from the water.

If it fails, Oh well.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 18, 2009)

What's wrong with dropping it in and winching it out?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is almost spot on to what we are thinking...I plan on limbing most of it on the way out to tie it off...Then hook a rope at the top and another about a third up...Cut a couple of notches on the left side then try winching it toward the bank...I have a friend that has a winch on his Jeep also that has cut a blue zillion trees as well as played in the river his entire life...It is a junk tree, but should be fun to remove as long as all goes well and no one gets hurt...


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats pretty wild. I don't think I've every seen a such a large tree grow so horizontal like that and I do a lot of canoeing looking for arrowheads in Missouri, however it looks likes it snapped at the base or maybe I'm just not looking at it right. I wouldn't risk climbing out on it. If for some reason it failed, you could get pinned under water. I would just cut it and winch it if the winch is strong enough, otherwise if you have a power polesaw or whatever people call it. I would get in a boat and cut all the branches off, drag those out first, then drop the log, and then winch it out. 
Good luck.


----------



## newb (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe in Wisc, if a tree falls in the water it has to stay. However, if you drop a tree in the water you get fined and have to clean it up. Pete


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What's wrong with dropping it in and winching it out?




I think I would still find a high crotch in a tree behind it to put a pulley in, tie it off and cut it... probably bring some hip waders too. I would aim to get lucky and have suffucient tension on my rope, tied at the base, to keep the butt out of the water and as high as I could muster. 
In you think its fun now let me know what you think after the mosquitos are dun wit ya.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 19, 2009)

I would strap the trunk above and below your cut to ensure it doesnt explode outward. That stem is under a lot of strain. I use ratchet tie downs for this sort of work. The sort of thing you might use to tie down a skid steer on to a trailer. 

Take a good video camera and set it up on the opposite bank. I want to see if you need those waders too!


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 19, 2009)

just drop it in the river then call these guys to give you a hand. It would be worth the entertainment alone.

http://www.ssaqualogging.com/


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 19, 2009)

Well you better check before you just drop it in the water you might get in trouble for that. 
And i would check before you even start the job. there is so many regulations now about all that stuff.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it until it fell in, doesn't seem to be a risk to anything.


----------



## highasatree (Aug 19, 2009)

How about waiting til the middle of February?


----------



## scotty30t (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re*

I had a similar issue about 10 years ago. We waited until the river was frozen and dropped it on the ice. Hauled out the larger pieces and let the ice take out the rest in the spring.

Not sure what laws are enforced in your area, but there are really large fines in Canada for damaging river beds (dropping and dragging a tree would do some major damage)

Otherwise rigging it to swing in might be a good option, but there is still some risk of dropping it in.

Goodluck!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 19, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What's wrong with dropping it in and winching it out?





Rftreeman said:


> I wouldn't worry about it until it fell in, doesn't seem to be a risk to anything.



It is a soft maple that I would guess weighs more than my winch can handle w/o tearing something up...If it falls in the river and we can't get to it in a short amount of time it will be catch all for everything floating downstream...

It has been thru two years of high water and just keeps getting lower and lower...I think that if it was that week at the stump it would be in the water by now...If you look at the last 3 pictures you can see where the corn stalks are stuck in it from high water...


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had access to a winch, and a nice straight shot, I'd put a block up in that larger tree, and then just drop the leaner whole. If the stream is deep, then I'd say pre-rig some pull lines while it stands. After it's down start cutting it into manageable sections and winch them out.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 19, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Well you better check before you just drop it in the water you might get in trouble for that.
> And i would check before you even start the job. there is so many regulations now about all that stuff.




Excellent point! I know around here the local conservation committees would be crazy if someone cut something down so close to the watershed and wetlands areas. Might be a good idea to check local regs or if you are far enough from civilization, does a tree make noise if it falls and nobodys around?


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds to me like you should just make it look as if the beavers did it


----------



## fishercat (Aug 21, 2009)

*wait for some hippies........................*

in canoes or kayaks to come down the river and then drop it in the water.

i bet you have enough winch with a snatch block.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 21, 2009)

Honestly,

That tree is almost done felling itself.

Rent a Mini excavator and dig/snip the roots on the uphill side of the bank to lower it the rest of the way, tie off and winch the top back in, in increments.
Let the current swing the top to shore and don't fight it.

From there snip the trunk and winch it back, in increments the winch will handle.

Just watch for the unloaded trunk trying to stand up, and tie off anything ya cut in the current with a second line so the jeep dosn't get pulled into the river.

Jest my .02

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 21, 2009)

About 10 years ago I had to cut down about 5 willow trees that lined this fellows driveway/dam. All of the trees were about 15 to 25 feet high and the trunks where all the leaders joined together was about 18 to 24" in diameter with leader that were about 5" to 12" in diameter. All the trees were leaned way over the water and since I was working by myself I just dropped them in the lake, and then tried to pull them out with a 4x4 in low range. The lake was about 8 or 10 feet deep where the tips where at and about 4 to 6 feet where the middle section of the tree layed in the water. 

I dropped the first two trees then tried to pull the out with the 4x4. They barely budged. The lateral branches dug into the mud at the bottom of the lake an acted like an anchor. So then I had to wade out there with the chainsaw and try to cut the branches that were underwater on the bottom side of the trunk, talk about a water rooster tail. Then once I got all that part done, the truck still had problems because the butt of the trunks just dug their heels into the bank of the lake. 

The next few willows I climbed as high as the weak trees would let me and stripped it all down, then cut the trunk in 8' sections before dropping the bottom. It was much easier trying to drag it out of the lake when it was already cut up in sections. 

As I mentioned if you don't have a real big vehicle with a real big winch, I would try to take a canoe or wade out there and use a pole saw to get the branches off. Drag the branches out first, then it would be fairly safe to walk out on it and cut it off in 8' foot sections, because if it fell then, you would be less likely to be pinned under water if the trunk is bare. It looks like the creek is low so if you cut it like it is, I bet the branches will anchor it in the mud. Anyway Good luck.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> just drop it in the river then call these guys to give you a hand. It would be worth the entertainment alone.
> 
> http://www.ssaqualogging.com/



LOL !!!


damm bro, drop it and put on your shorts and go git er done! a truck to pull if needed.

its only water!! I have cleaned many ponds, streams and creeks. it ain't that bad.
get your feet wet.


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Aug 27, 2009)

highasatree said:


> How about waiting til the middle of February?



Great idea. Us Southerners don't think like that.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 28, 2009)

Got a climber? Go out on the limb and cut off chunks that you know for certain your winch will pull out. Rig for recovery before you drop the pieces into the river.

If that tree was going to fall over with the addition of just a climber's weight, it would have done it already in the last stiff breeze. If you are really concerned about it falling during the removal, cut off some branches as you go out; this will reduce the load by more than your weight.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> . If you are really concerned about it falling during the removal, cut off some branches as you go out; this will reduce the load by more than your weight.



Great point one thing that is very underestimated by the HO, weekend warrior or wannabees is the actual weight of the smaller branches on trees.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 28, 2009)

Like I said earlier I plan on limbing it on the way out for more reason than one...The weight is a big part b/c I know what the limbs/leaves weigh...I also don't want the hang ups of trying to winch it w/ all of the limbs on it...If all goes well I am going to work on it over Labor Day weekend while we are camping at the river...I will do everything I can to NOT give the local news something to talk/write about...Thanks for all of the replies...


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Like I said earlier I plan on limbing it on the way out for more reason than one...The weight is a big part b/c I know what the limbs/leaves weigh...I also don't want the hang ups of trying to winch it w/ all of the limbs on it...If all goes well I am going to work on it over Labor Day weekend while we are camping at the river...I will do everything I can to NOT give the local news something to talk/write about...Thanks for all of the replies...



Cool man good luck and just so you know, I wasnt refering to you in the last reply just pointing out that in general a lot of people do overlook the weight of the limbs.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Sep 1, 2009)

Does that river ever freeze over? If so wait till winter and drop it on the ice. That's the way we always do it round here.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 1, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Does that river ever freeze over? If so wait till winter and drop it on the ice. That's the way we always do it round here.



Yes and no..It is hit and miss down here...One year it will freeze the next it won't...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What's wrong with dropping it in and winching it out?



Yup I would hook my cable to it first cut that sob and roll with it.


----------

